# New York State Police



## Guest (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi, I did a search back to early 2004 and saw that a few members were waiting for their NYSP exam scores. I am curious to know how other Massachusetts residents (like myself) did and where they stand in the process. I know they are getting ready to start another class on the 26th of September. 

Currently, I am ranked in the low 2000 and have completed all steps (PAT/psych/poly/background/medical). Unfortunately, I didn't make the cut for this Fall class, but I am hoping to make it into the Spring class.


----------

